# General > Book & Author Requests >  Howard P. Lovecraft

## Sergius45

I'd like to see the works of H.P.Lovecraft on this site. The author died in 1937 so I gather his works should be public domain (unless there are publisher interests involved). I'm not quite sure how this works.
May I add it's a wonderful job you are doing! I hope this site will always be active.

----------


## Juanmi

I must say I fully agree with Sergius. I was looking for HPLovecraft books, and I thought I should find them here, as long as he died in the late thirties...
Please, take some of those lovely short stories and store them on your database. That would be wonderful, specially as loon as they are not easily achievable (at least, in spain they are not so).
I also agree in the fact that this website is wondeful. But I may add a most certainly stupid question why can´t the books be downloaded to the harddrive? I can´t be connected all day and it is difficult to read long books this way...

----------


## ZombieSlayer

i saw the movie re-animator with was based on h.p. lovecraft's story of the same name. he also wrote about a chultu*sp which i have not read but heard its good.

----------


## odin2

Yes I know this is an old thread but I must say I to would like to see the works of H.P.Lovecraft on this site...

----------


## mono

> Yes I know this is an old thread but I must say I to would like to see the works of H.P.Lovecraft on this site...


Good recommendation, however.

----------


## Jantex

Well, you can choose from the following books of Lovecraft. I must have them on somewhere in my PC.  :Wink:  If somebody wants some of these books, they may send me a private message, or find me through the icq/e-mail. Please ,tell me which book do you wish plus your e-mail and I`ll do my best to send it to you. OK?  :Wink:  
Here there are the books->

*Lovecraft, H P - Beast in the Cave, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Cats of Ulthar, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Dagon 
Lovecraft, H P - Doom That Came to Sarnath, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Ex Oblivione 
Lovecraft, H P - Facts Concerning the Late Arthur Jermyn and His Family 
Lovecraft, H P - From Beyond 
Lovecraft, H P - Hypnos 
Lovecraft, H P - Nameless City, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Nyarlathotep 
Lovecraft, H P - Other Gods 
Lovecraft, H P - Poetry and the Gods 
Lovecraft, H P - Polaris 
Lovecraft, H P - Quest of Iranon, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Street, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Terrible Old Man, The 
Lovecraft, H P - The Call of Cthulhu 
Lovecraft, H P - The Evil Clergyman 
Lovecraft, H P - The Shadow Out of Time 
Lovecraft, H P - Tomb, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Tree, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Unnamable, The 
Lovecraft, H P - White Ship , The
Lovecraft, H P - A Collection of Lovecraft 
Lovecraft, H P - Festival, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Herbert West: Reanimator and Other Stories 
Lovecraft, H P - Horror at Red Hook, The 
Lovecraft, H P - Temple, The 
Lovecraft, H P and Anna Helen Crofts - Poetry and the Gods 
Lovecraft, H P and Sonia H Greene - Horror at Martin's Beach, The*

----------


## earth

I whateverith this motion however I don't think he's public domain. I know all his stories are copyright "Arkham House". I don't know about his essays and letters though... I think they are.

----------


## wolfester

dude, i think you can find all his works online. just google his name and i think that a website will come up in the top 10 results called, The complete works of hp lovecraft. dig it.

----------


## Logos

Note on the H.P. Lovecraft Archive site updated 29 May 2006 .. 

http://www.hplovecraft.com/writings/fiction/a.asp

_"Please note that Lovecrafts fiction is still considered to be under copyright by Arkham House, and any texts presently available on the web without their consent are in violation of that copyright."_

----------

